# Kaufentscheidung Black Sin 2014



## Tonikroos1987 (21. August 2013)

Hallo, 

meine Frage steht eigentlich schon in der Überschrift. Ich suche ein neues Hardtail und habe mich in die Black Sin Reihe von Radon verguckt. Wollte schon ein 2013 Modell bestellen doch dann habe ich gelesen das die 2014er Modelle schon in den Startlöchern stehen und habe noch gewartet. 

Und nun ist es soweit die ersten beiden Black Sin Modelle sind auf der Homepage. Das 10.0 und das 10.0 SL.
So wie ich sehe unterscheide Sie sich nur durch die Schaltung und die LRS.
Mein Einsatzgebiet sind Wald und Feldwege sowie kleine Anstiege und Abfahrten. Schotterwege und gelegentliche Asphaltstraßen sind auch dabei also wirklich alles dabei.
Preisliches Limit gibt es keines. Habe bisher ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 von 2011 und bin absolut zufrieden damit und hatte nie Probleme damit.

Was meint ihr welche von den beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder doch erst noch auf die 8.0 und 9.0 Versionen warten. Kennt jemand von euch die Gewichte von den Black Sin´s?


----------



## DIP (21. August 2013)

Von der Preis/Leistung her ist die komplette Serie gut.
Ist von daher eher eine entscheidung der persöhnlichen Vorlieben.
RockShox oder Fox?
Shimano oder SRam?
3x10, 2x10 oder 1x11?
Schwarzer oder Grüner Rahmen?

Ah, laut Facebook gibts das 8.0er diese Woche noch im shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -bullseye- (1. September 2013)

Tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frage steht eigentlich schon in der Überschrift. Ich suche ein neues Hardtail und habe mich in die Black Sin Reihe von Radon verguckt. Wollte schon ...... Kennt jemand von euch die Gewichte von den Black Sin´s?


Nur die Gewichtsangaben auf der Seite, daher leider keine Hilfe, sorry. Aber
eine weitere Frage die du dir stellen solltest ist "wie" du das Bike fahren willst. Eher nur nur ein paar Runden oder Touren weils Spaß macht und du dich bewegen willst mit einem tauglichen Bike?! Oder willst du das Black Sin einsetzen für das was es konzipiert wurde. Es ist ein reines Racebike mit wenig Spielraum, darin liegt die Kunst  Du kannst eine identische Strecke mit mittleren Steigungen, 1500Hm, 80km entspannt mit einem 20er Schnitt fahren oder es krachen lassen mit6 >25! Fährst Du auch Rennen? Wenn´s mal in Richtung SL gehen sollte wirds eng vom Terrain in dem Du Dich bewegst (HM und Steigungen in %) oder wenn´s mal flach wird und Du fährst im Zug und solltest dranbleiben. Flexibel ist natürlich 3 X 10, bester Kompromis 2 X 10, XX1 fürs Einsatzspektrum evtl. zweitem Kurbelblatt für mich die beste Wahl, wenngleich ich mir  dann immer das Layout genau anschauen muß, gelingt mir leider nicht immer, zumindest nicht optimal.


----------



## Tonikroos1987 (1. September 2013)

Ja das 10.0 SL wiegt 9,1Kg und das 10.0 9,7 Kg, also Rennen fahre ich keine also jedenfalls noch nicht. Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis zum 10.0 SL?


----------



## -bullseye- (2. September 2013)

Tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ja das 10.0 SL wiegt 9,1Kg und das 10.0 9,7 Kg, also Rennen fahre ich keine also jedenfalls noch nicht. Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis zum 10.0 SL?



Tja, die Qual der Wahl! Ich denke wenn Du so eine Waffe fährst lassen die Rennen nicht lange auf sich warten, ist ja quasi im Kaufpreis inklusive 

Hätte das SL eine dementsprechende RS-Gabel verbaut wäre meine Entscheidung klar. Ich sage mal so, der Aufpreis rechnet sich schon. Du mußt bei XX1 in kauf nehmen das Du weniger Gänge zur Verfügung hast. Wie oben schon geschrieben, da "könnte" der Gewichtsvorteil zum Nachteil werden. Der bessere Allrounder rein vom Antrieb, wenn ich das schreiben darf, ist das 10.0. Für das SL brauchst Du schon bumms in den Beinen! Kannst dir ewig Berichte und Tests lesen, du mußt es selber erfahren, zur Not vielleicht auf einem andere Bike mit diesen beiden Antrieben.


----------

